# Dewalt DW611 Dust Shoe



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

In my introductory post a week or so ago, I mentioned that I have become the new owner of a pre-2015 Probotix Asteroid which will receive new bearings and other upgrades. While waiting for parts to arrive and thinking one of my first projects will likely be a dust shoe for the DWP611, I drew this one up in Fusion360. 

I can't take credit for the design as it was highly influenced by the open source CNCRouterParts model available on their website. I did make some significant modifications to accommodate the smaller size of the 611 and 2.5" hose I plan to use. Also, the clamping method was changed to that used on the KentCNC design to better utilize the limited space available and allow the top to be machined from 1/2" stock instead of the 1" specified in the CNCRP model. The hose attachment is a Rockler product and I've ordered a 3" brush strip from McMasterCarr. Material will either be 1/2" cast acrylic or 1/2" Acetal. I have both on hand and I'm leaning toward acrylic, mainly because it will be easier to glue the brush strip in place.

If anyone spots some aspect of the design that I should reconsider, please speak up. Better to fix it now than after parts are cut.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

acrylic is nick sensitive and leans towards brittle...


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> acrylic is nick sensitive and leans towards brittle...


I prefer working with acetal since it is so easy to machine, but if I go with that, can you recommend an adhesive that will stick to it and hold the brush strip in? Maybe acetal is better than polyethylene (HDPE) when it comes to glue, but nothing sticks to polyethylene. (Don't ask me how I know. lol)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

it is difficult to bond because of low surface energy. Bonditt should work.. 
UHMW would give you overall better results... better glue bond too..

Clean both surfaces extremely well w/ DNA...
Rough up your edges to be glued w/ 150 grit...
Oxidize the surface of the plastic with an open flame using just a couple of very quick passes....
Blistering and cooking not allowed..
adhesive to both surfaces, and allow to dry until it becomes tacky...
Press the pieces together and clamp tightly.... 
Allow to sit overnight....

now that is all said and done.. 
break out the screws and mechanically fasten the skirt on...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

HDVideo said:


> but nothing sticks to polyethylene. (Don't ask me how I know. lol)


this works if you prep correctly..
Loctite Plastics Bonding System from Loctite Adhesives

another thing..
acrylics don't do stress well...


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> it is difficult to bond because of low surface energy. Bonditt should work..
> UHMW would give you overall better results... better glue bond too..
> 
> now that is all said and done..
> break out the screws and mechanically fasten the skirt on...


I did a little research after posting this and came across Bondit, but $66 for 1.7oz is a bit more than I want to spend. The brush strip has a .2" wide plastic channel that holds the bristles so maybe I can make the fit snug enough that it won't need adhesive, and if not, your suggestion to use screws will probably work. 

Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

HDVideo said:


> I did a little research after posting this and came across Bondit, but $66 for 1.7oz is a bit more than I want to spend. The brush strip has a .2" wide plastic channel that holds the bristles so maybe I can make the fit snug enough that it won't need adhesive, and if not, your suggestion to use screws will probably work.
> 
> Thanks


no problemo... but you did ask...
have a look here... might be a plan ''B''..
*This to That (Glue Advice)*

#4 truss head or modified truss head screws...
this would give you a no worries build...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like you have screws holding the bottom plate on, there won't be any way to remove it to change bits. Most mount the bottom plate with rare earth magnets. You can add some type of clamping mechanism instead of the magnets but you will want it easily removable for bit changes.

The rest of the design looks good and I do like the riser pipe for the vac hose instead of a hole for the end of a vac hose.


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

MEBCWD said:


> Looks like you have screws holding the bottom plate on, there won't be any way to remove it to change bits. Most mount the bottom plate with rare earth magnets. You can add some type of clamping mechanism instead of the magnets but you will want it easily removable for bit changes.
> 
> The rest of the design looks good and I do like the riser pipe for the vac hose instead of a hole for the end of a vac hose.


There are magnets in the top half. The screws in the bottom align with the holes in the top. The magnets sit just above the end of the screw.


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

It's taken a while, but I finally got around to making the dust shoe described in my original post. Delrin was my choice for material and other than cutting the router hole a bit too big, all went as planned. I still need to decide how to route the vacuum hose, but a quick test went very well.


----------

